# Advanced F2L Series -- FailStoner



## FailCuber (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm starting a new episode about advanced F2L! 
Part 1 - Intro and Triggers



Part 2 - Coming Soon....
Part 3 - Coming Soon....
Part 4 - Coming Soon....
Thanks for watching! (I hate my voice btw)


----------



## Arphy (Jul 4, 2015)

It's going to help me get sub 40 thanks!


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 4, 2015)

Arphy said:


> It's going to help me get sub 40 thanks!



Thanks for the lights lol. Next will be about : White corners and edges not in U and D layer. btw how do you think about this series?


----------



## Asher Cho (Jul 5, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Thanks for the lights lol. Next will be about : White corners and edges not in U and D layer. btw how do you think about this series?



I think it's good! It will really help out some new cubers ^^ (Why am I on here the exams start tomorrow )


----------

